# favorite sheepshead rig?



## johnboatjosh

With sheepshead season getting here, let's talk about the best rigs to catch them with. I realize that may be different depending on situation. Let's hear what you use to get some head!


----------



## Charlie2

*Sheepshead*

Hook, line, sinker and some Fiddlers! C2


----------



## Chris V

Either a simple split shot rig or slip float set at the desired depth. Owner mosquito hook in #2-1


----------



## emon550

When does sheepshead start to get heavy action? Are they year round? I have caught couple off from the surf.


----------



## 2RC's II

drift in the pass or fish the pipes nearby with live shrimp.


----------



## Chris V

They will be on fire within a couple weeks. The fish are showing up in big numbers and the females are loaded with eggs. It's gonna happen soon


----------



## FlatsBoy10

Split shot rig with just enough to keep it down in current...#2 owner and fiddlers... Any bridge pilings in the bay espescially sikes. Take shovel and scrape barnacles off of pilings. Setup just up current and anchor up. Let bait drift to bottom slowly.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

johnboatjosh said:


> With sheepshead season getting here, let's talk about the best rigs to catch them with. I realize that may be different depending on situation. Let's hear what you use to get some head!


Good question, Sheepshead teeth are extremely hard and one fish can ruin a hook fast. They either bend them with their teeth, or they get bent trying to take them out. I've used a few different hooks over the years and I've found four that I like and use during the sheepshead run.

They are Gamakatsu hooks
1. # 18415 --- 5/0 Live Bait Hook
2. #13010 --- 1 O'Shaughnessy
2. #13011 --- 1/0 O'Shaughnessy
4. #265411 --- 1/0 Inline Octopus Circle SE

The first three hooks are regular J hooks, if I do use a circle hook it's the #4 hook listed -the 1/0 Inline Octopus Circle SE

For Leader I usually use 30 lb Fluorocarbon Berkley Vanish or Stren,, If the bite is tough then I'll step it down to 20 lb leader.

Main line is 30 lb Braid Spiderwire Stealth, Egg weights vary depending upon what the current is doing, I try and stay with a 2oz weight, but will step it up to 3 oz if needed.

This is my typical Sheepshead rig, it's pretty simple.
7ft medium heavy rod, 4000 Penn Battle 30 lb Braid main line, 2oz egg weight, 30 - 40 lb swivel, 30 lb leader 18" and one of the hooks listed above.

Forgot to mention this is for Pensacola Pass Sheepshead fishing. the above set ups listed by the other guys are very good for bridge fishing, lighter the better.
Hope this helps, 
Good luck this season.
John


----------



## L Hull

I've only caught a few from bob sikes. But last year in the surf i tore them up. Just a plain old two drop pomp rig with sand fleas. I've come to the conclusion, if your in the right place at the right time it doesn't really matter. But if they are not starving and schooling, You better know what your doing. But one reason I love surf fishing is even if I don't catch anything, I love being on the beach and in the water. If I'm bridge or pier fishing and don't catch anything it disappoints me.


----------



## emon550

I too also have caught them on pomp rigs from the surf lately...


----------



## johnboatjosh

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Good question, Sheepshead teeth are extremely hard and one fish can ruin a hook fast. They either bend them with their teeth, or they get bent trying to take them out. I've used a few different hooks over the years and I've found four that I like and use during the sheepshead run.
> 
> They are Gamakatsu hooks
> 1. # 18415 --- 5/0 Live Bait Hook
> 2. #13010 --- 1 O'Shaughnessy
> 2. #13011 --- 1/0 O'Shaughnessy
> 4. #265411 --- 1/0 Inline Octopus Circle SE
> 
> The first three hooks are regular J hooks, if I do use a circle hook it's the #4 hook listed -the 1/0 Inline Octopus Circle SE
> 
> For Leader I usually use 30 lb Fluorocarbon Berkley Vanish or Stren,, If the bite is tough then I'll step it down to 20 lb leader.
> 
> Main line is 30 lb Braid Spiderwire Stealth, Egg weights vary depending upon what the current is doing, I try and stay with a 2oz weight, but will step it up to 3 oz if needed.
> 
> This is my typical Sheepshead rig, it's pretty simple.
> 7ft medium heavy rod, 4000 Penn Battle 30 lb Braid main line, 2oz egg weight, 30 - 40 lb swivel, 30 lb leader 18" and one of the hooks listed above.
> 
> Forgot to mention this is for Pensacola Pass Sheepshead fishing. the above set ups listed by the other guys are very good for bridge fishing, lighter the better.
> Hope this helps,
> Good luck this season.
> John


Gotta give credit where it is due, very educational post Capt.! Thanks for your input. :thumbsup:


----------

